# dell xps 720 yellow light problem



## jase71 (Aug 26, 2011)

hi my dell xps 720 crashed and when tried to restart i have a amber light and a steady running fan , the motherboard was replaced about a year ago when i had a similar problem but with a fast running fan , this time could this be the cpu or the motherboard gone again , thanks for any help given 
jason


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Where is the amber light located? On the front of the case would indicate a power problem.


----------



## jase71 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks for the reply , yes the amber light is on the front case , and there is also an amber light lit on the top right hand side of the mother board , do you think my power supply unit has gone faulty ?
thanks jason


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dell diagnostic lights
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ws650/en/ug/advanced.htm#1170800


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are the 4 diagnostic lights showing anything?
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps720/en/OM_EN/trouble.htm#wp1076480

I can't remember seeing a 710/720 with a solid amber light that was not a motherboard failure, but there's always a first, start by removing all but the ram stick closest to the CPU, try to boot, shut down swap sticks try to boot again, Remove and reinstall the video card, retest.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It could be but I would bet more likely power supply failure as they use such poor ones to begin with. BTW failing psu could easily have blown motherboard as well as many other components.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 710/720 used the 750 or 1k watt Dell server supply with the 24pin main and 20 pin Aux power connector those were pretty solid.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps720/en/OM_EN/parts.htm#wp1223013


----------



## jase71 (Aug 26, 2011)

i have all componants disconnected , hard drives , grapics cards , memory etc and still get the solid amber light , the mother board was replaced about a year ago by dell after factory fitted one went , my pc is no longer under cover now , when the last mother board went the main fan run full speed were this time its just running steady , i hope this makes a differance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you try testing with 1 ram stick?

The Refurb warranty replacement boards are not any better then the original boards. In fact I've replaced them within weeks/months of installing the first one.

Try clearing the CMOS.
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps720/en/OM_EN/appendix.htm#wp1061158


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think Wrench is quite right about refurb replacement boards. They do no work at all in this country which means the refurbs are probably done abroad as well and if inspected and something is still wrong, they cannot do anything about it in this country as here they simply replace components if they cannot fix it any other way.


----------

